# How about this?



## seeJudy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 26, 2014)

Did you do that?


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 26, 2014)

John Audubon did some of the most beautiful bird drawings ever done....Why not try doing flowers, you are very talented!


----------



## seeJudy (Jul 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Did you do that?


Yes


----------



## seeJudy (Jul 26, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> John Audubon did some of the most beautiful bird drawings ever done....Why not try doing flowers, you are very talented!


Thanks


----------



## pbel (Jul 26, 2014)

seeJudy said:


>



Beautiful, simplicity is sometimes the hardest thing to achieve...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 26, 2014)

Very nice! 

I tried water color. Just not my forte'.


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 26, 2014)

seeJudy said:


>



Dang ... 

Where is the 'speechless' emoticon?

.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 26, 2014)

pretty nice !!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 26, 2014)

That's very pretty.   I do (used to do) watercolor.  I haven't picked up a brush in several years, can't seem to get motivated.....I have some of my painting hanging all around my home, and people ask me why I don't paint anymore....can't say, except I haven't felt in the mood.


----------



## BriannaMichele (Aug 22, 2014)

Great work!! Your attention to detail is amazing.


----------

